# What's Up With The Mechwarrior 4 Servers?



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Okay,

I know that Mechwarrior is going on its 7th year. I know its a popular game. I also know that until last year I was able to get online for a multi-player game whenever I wanted.

However recently I tried, and both Mechwarrior and Mech Mercenaries didn't allow me to join a game. They showed me several open games _but they wouldn't allow me to join_.

I have a friend who lives about 9 blocks away from me and he reports the* same thing.*

Does anybody know what's going on with the Zonematch Mechwarrior servers? Can anything be done about it.

Any info and advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
HULK!


----------



## Wasper (Jul 7, 2005)

ok, dont know if your still interested, but I happened to be surfing the forums and came across this post.

Zone match no longer supports MWMercs.

but, if you still want to play online this is what you need to do.

First go here and follow the intructions:
http://www.mektek.net/projects/mp3/
(MekPack 3.0.2a come with new weapons and mechs)

then go here and follow these instructions:
http://www.mektek.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=988

this is a sever provided by the MekTek development team, and it rus nicely, there are many people who still play there, including myself.

here is a list of the running servers right now.
http://www.mektek.net/joomla/index.php?option=com_mekmatch&Itemid=3

If your still interested in playing MWMercs, then this is the place for you!! the people who play here all are mechwarrior fanatics and its a nice community.

hope this helps you out!!


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks very much for your help. I'll see you there:up:


----------



## Hulk701 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi Wasper.

How about MW4 regular? Does this work for it too?


----------



## Wasper (Jul 7, 2005)

um, i dont beleive anyone plays mw4 online anymore..the mekpack 3.0.2a is for mercs. 

mercs is basically mw4 but with more mechs, weapons, and maps, so basically your getting the same experience as mw4, but with more options. so people dont bother with mw4 if they have mercs.


----------



## ÃTIÂ£Â£Ã (Jul 19, 2007)

No you're mistaken there are quite a few of us that still play vengance
If you want to connect to the severs you need to do it by ip for now.
WPPC sever: 68.118.95.172 
Old Timers Clan: otchla.servegame.org
Tiberian raiders: 68.98.212.251
CLS: mech.es
Ill do some more digging and see if i cand find more.


----------

